# Hopefully We Get Her Out...Bless Her Heart



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Edie, Bronwyne, and I are on top of it. We may need help with pulling her from the Baldwin Shelter, and transporting to my house, or work.

Here's her very sad story:

Fluffy was an "owner turn in" today at Baldwin Park. Her former horrid human literally dumped and RAN. He left a note saying "this is Fluffy, please put her to sleep". 
Fluffy is a horribly neglected Maltese we believe, lived outside and is severely matted, she is a sweet heart of a female. She's had a beyond a super rough life. All of us at the shelter broke down in tears - the matting is so heavy the pain must be extreme. She also has a very bad eye infection in both eyes, dermatitis and flea allergies. One matted clump formed around her mouth making it impossible for her to drink properly. God only knows how she made it through this assault. 
I personally have never seen such a gross example of horrid neglect. Fluffy will visit the outside vet and have her matted clumps sheared off with sedation to shield her from further pain. She was placed on antibiotics immediately.
There is no way of telling her age because of this awful neglect. Maybe she is 10...not sure but we must rally and give her at minimum a better ending then the existence she has endured. Through all her pain and infection, her tail wags and she is so sweet, she is yearning for kindness. Proof again how dogs are supreme beings.


*Here's our sweet little fluffy. Isn't she beautiful. I love her already.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, Deb! That is one of the worst pictures I have seen. I pray you can get this girl out.

Ten years old????? Seniors should be treasured and pampered, not neglected and discarded.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG Deb! I am simply speechless. I don't understand how a human could let this happen. No wonder he RAN!:smpullhair::crying 2:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> OMG, Deb! That is one of the worst pictures I have seen. I pray you can get this girl out.
> 
> Ten years old????? Seniors should be treasured and pampered, not neglected and discarded.


When Edie called me and read her story, we both cried.

I know with love, and care, she will blossom. Just like my Daisy did. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> OMG Deb! I am simply speechless. I don't understand how a human could let this happen. *No wonder he RAN!*:smpullhair::crying 2:


Yep, that gutless worm. I would like to kick some ass right about now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying 2::crying 2: Oh Deb, this is so horrible. I'm praying that Fluffy can come through this and have some chance at happiness. To imagine she could wag her tail after being treated that way. Isn't it ironic that we call our sweeties fluffs and here you are coming in with Bronwyn and Edie to save this very special Fluff-y. How do people live with themselves? :angry:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one of the saddest pictures I've ever seen. I don't even know what to say. 
Please keep us posted. 
:smcry:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

that makes me soooo mad:angry: who knows maybe one day someone will drop him off at the door of a nursing home with a note pinned on his shirt.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG, just seeing her makes me so sick to my stomach, how can anyone do something like this to a poor little baby. It seems like we are seeing more of this and seems is it getting worse, or is it me. Just seems like the poor babies are being abused more and each case a little worse than the other. Thank you all for being there and hopefully she can have a little dignity and love in her life from here on out. I will say prayers for her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is beyond being heartless. Poor Fluffy......she will florish at your house. I hope her eye infections will clear up.....Please Deb, keep us informed.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The poor baby. Deb and Eddie are such Angels.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Yep, that gutless worm. I would like to kick some ass right about now.


You said that so much nicer than I ever could. I pray that you guys are able to get her!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

There's a special place in hades reserved for her abuser!

Deb, I know she will have a wonderful time with you and your gang.

Linda


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That poor little mite. No wonder they ran indeed, probably thought they could get locked up, and should be.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This is horrible! The "owner" is lower then whale crap.

It's little one's like this the Challenge prize money would help. But for some reason beyond me, our members cannot take the of 2 minutes time on a daily basis to vote for one of our Maltese Rescue groups. The next Challenge starts May 17 - we will have a _*third*_ chance to make a difference.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear....I've got tears in my eyes and chills down my spine. It's horrid. She is so lucky to have found you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope that you can get this little girl out. How can someone do that to a dear sweet baby? Please keep us posted.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

May the owner end up in a horrible Nursing Home and in the same condition with no one to rescue him.
Bob and I are just sick about this.
Hugs Deb!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I pray she lives.....and even thrives. The treatment she went through was totally uncalled for, he could have turned her in years ago.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Completely horrifying. I can't believe loving animals suffer like this at the hands of their would-be caregivers. It is appalling. I'm so glad she is in good hands now and I hope she can have some true happiness in whatever time she has left.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

That is absolutely one of the most horrible treatments I have ever seen of a fluff!!! She looks as though she was barely surviving.......what a sad thing; so pitiful. Made me sick to my stomach and very emotional. What is wrong with people..........what dirt bags. I can understand a person turning in a dog that they cannot care for but I can NOT understand how they could allow that sweet little dog "LIVE" like that for so long before turning her in. Our Brandy was dumped off at a Kill shelter in an outside cage with no information......thus an exploratory surgery that if the previous owners would have just said she had been spayed, would have saved her a lot of extra pain. Glad you are able to help this sweet baby turn her life around and have some happiness!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank goodness you are there for this sweet baby.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> This is horrible! The "owner" is lower then whale crap.
> 
> It's little one's like this the Challenge prize money would help. But for some reason beyond me, our members cannot take the of 2 minutes time on a daily basis to vote for one of our Maltese Rescue groups. The next Challenge starts May 17 - we will have a _*third*_ chance to make a difference.


 
I have all 3 computers ready to go! (yeah it's stuffing the ballot box)... Talk to the paw.....
I also have all my friends on standby with their computers ready to click and vote.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> I pray she lives.....and even thrives. The treatment she went through was totally uncalled for, he could have turned her in years ago.


At least he turned her in.In his mind sure,he was leaving her to die... too cowardly and heartless. If he had walked in and asked she be euthanized,would they have done it? They do that at our shelter..... 

If they're abandoned,they wait 3 days....

By the way she looks,who knows how close she came to dying in that back yard...

We need tougher animal cruelty laws.
If animals could vote,we'd have a better world....


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is just horrible!! i dont even know what to say,.. 

on another note , how n where do i vote?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

When I read that her tail was still wagging I knew she will be okay. She has the indominable spirit !

 I can't wait to see her shorn and clean and comfy.Thank you for sedating her to shear her. Just getting unmatted and have her eyes un-gunked and de-itchy will be such a relief. I bet she ends up to be a beauty in and out!

Thanks so much to the Rescue Team !


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Starsmom said:


> This is horrible! The "owner" is lower then whale crap.
> 
> It's little one's like this the Challenge prize money would help. But for some reason beyond me, our members cannot take the of 2 minutes time on a daily basis to vote for one of our Maltese Rescue groups. The next Challenge starts May 17 - we will have a _*third*_ chance to make a difference.


Starsmom,

Could we ask the administrators to post the Links to vote in a prominent place on the openning page or Banner?

Seems like out of sight out of mind......if it was easy everyone would remember.

Cat


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

*OMG, This just make me sick. If i lived closer I would take her in with Sadie and me. Just wish someone could do the same to the person that dropped her off.*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm waiting breathlessly to hear if you angels got ahold of this poor baby. Praying there is some relief for her already at a vet's. rayer:rayer:rayer: Just getting that mess off of her and getting clean would be a big step in relieving her pain.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

This is just horrifying. If they were going to surrender her anyway, why not do it before she's so neglected? I truly do not understand some people. I can't wait for her to experience love and compassion.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> I'm waiting breathlessly to hear if you angels got ahold of this poor baby. Praying there is some relief for her already at a vet's. rayer:rayer:rayer: Just getting that mess off of her and getting clean would be a big step in relieving her pain.


Just got off the phone with Edie. Yep, first, and foremost, is to get her into Rescue's care. We're all set. Stephanie is pulling her today, and taking her to Dr Werber. Either Bron, or I, will take it from there.

We still need to go over the details. I'm thrilled for her. I've been praying like crazy. Bless Edie's heart, she jumped through hoops, within hours, to assure a safe haven for sweet little Fluffy. 

I'll keep you all informed. And yep, keep the prayers comin'.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

EmmasMommy said:


> Starsmom,
> 
> Could we ask the administrators to post the Links to vote in a prominent place on the openning page or Banner?
> 
> ...


It can be requested - However, all it takes is a visit to http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3 and right square in the middle of the page is:

 a reminder will be sent to your email.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Deb. She's already on her way to recovery! Bless all of you who are working together to make this happen!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

3Maltmom said:


> Just got off the phone with Edie. Yep, first, and foremost, is to get her into Rescue's care. We're all set. Stephanie is pulling her today, and taking her to Dr Werber. Either Bron, or I, will take it from there.
> 
> We still need to go over the details. I'm thrilled for her. I've been praying like crazy. Bless Edie's heart, she jumped through hoops, within hours, to assure a safe haven for sweet little Fluffy.
> 
> I'll keep you all informed. And yep, keep the prayers comin'.


 
I'll be watching how this works out, poor baby


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Still sending up prayers, and hoping for the best. Bless you guys!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh deb, my heart is just breaking for this one. I pray she is out of the shelter today, and with one of you tonight.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Update from Stephanie:



*Subject:* *Fluffy today after grooming.*

​The groomer told me that her nails were curled into her pads. She has open sores and is bleeding everywhere from extreme matting. Her skin is severely weathered and full of scabs from years of flea allergies.​
 
*YIPEEEE!! I FEEL SOOOO PRETTY!!*
​











​


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, dear Fluffy, how could anyone be so cruel? The poor thing, with all the open soars and flea bites! My heart goes out to her. I'm sure she feels so much better already, after the groomers!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Dear God Debbie, bless you and Edie and bless this little one.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just want to hug and kiss her and tell her everything is going to be okay, but I'm sure she's figuring that out by herself! You guys are wonderful!!! Thank you, thank you and thank you!

Linda


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:I love you guys, you are so awsome!:wub::wub::wub: Thank you to all who have to compassion and the guts to take care of these poor abused angels---(especially Deb and Edie) I'm praying this poor fluff feels the love and will recover.:wub::wub::wub: Gods love be with her.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG That made me cry! Her owner needs to be arrested.That sweet little lady is lucky to have you at the shelter where she was surrendered. Ishall look forward to reading updates on Fluffy!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bet Fluffy is one Maltese who really enjoyed her "spa day'!

You ladies rock! :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG!.. Fluffy is so much like Naddie was!..God love her. Almost the exact same thing with the mouth matted shut, open sores under that mess, etc!! 
I know with the TLC of you rescue angels she'll thrive !!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Deb, I'm sorry I didn't post sooner, but I was too chicken to look at the photo. Of course, I'll pray for Fluffy, and give thanks to God for you like I always do. I'm so glad she will get help.

The owner needs to be put in a cage and neglected for the rest of his/her life. Oh, let's not go there. I can think up so many scenarios for horrid pet owners. My comfort is that they will all see justice in the end.


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, all ... I'm new here. That is a heart-breaking picture ... just unimagineable how someone could mistreat a loving, beautiful little being that way. Kudos to you ladies who are trying to look after her and find her a good home.

I _want_ to keep this positive, but Paula, you've got the right idea ... !


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Deb, I'm sorry I didn't post sooner, but I was too chicken to look at the photo. Of course, I'll pray for Fluffy, and give thanks to God for you like I always do. I'm so glad she will get help.
> 
> The owner needs to be put in a cage and neglected for the rest of his/her life. Oh, let's not go there. I can think up so many scenarios for horrid pet owners. My comfort is that they will all see justice in the end.


Thank you Suzan. I know how difficult these threads are for you.:grouphug:

When I look at these precious doggies, I can see thru to their very souls.
They are beautiful little souls. First thing I say to a shelter dog is, "oh, were you waiting for me?" I hug them and whisper in their ear, "you'll never have to worry again honey". We then wash/shave off the past, and are thrilled thinking about the wonderful, happy, healthy, warm, loving, and yep, fun future. It's the best feeling in the world. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I cry every time I see those sad pix but I rejoice in their being shaved,bathed and saved. she looks so much happier,just after a little love and caring. Can't wait to see her blossom like the petite flower she is.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so glad that girls getting help, her picture breaks my heart. 

Deb, I can just picture and hear you telling them they'll never have to worry again and it brings tears to my eyes. I believe they know what you said and know that you mean it. You truly are the best. TG for you and people like you that work so hard to help these dogs in such desperate need.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> When I look at these precious doggies, I can see thru to their very souls.
> They are beautiful little souls. First thing I say to a shelter dog is, "oh, were you waiting for me?" I hug them and whisper in their ear, "you'll never have to worry again honey". We then wash/shave off the past, and are thrilled thinking about the wonderful, happy, healthy, warm, loving, and yep, fun future. It's the best feeling in the world. :wub:


:crying:Oh my. Bless you for your love and compassion!!! I wish you would give Fluffy great big smooches from me!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:angry::angry::angry::smcry::smcry:


----------

